# Stalking Boots



## urabus

that must be VERY comfortable......softer than calf leather.....
one guy at the club had a quiver made from seal leather.

must say, one thing i found with my hunting (hiking) boots.......they are breathable/water proof/comfortable.......all that, but the sole is very hard (designed for hardcore hiking/treking...etc i guess) not really stalking friendly :tongue:

hmmm.......those jerusalem sandals....reminded me of high school.......
we had to wear those + khaki shirts/shorts during the day ukey:


----------



## Deserthuntr

*Boots*

Hierdie boots werk soos 'n bom! Hulle is lekker sag en baie gemaklik. Ek het selfs die Visrivier gaan stap met so 'n paar en was die enigste ou sonder 'n blaas op my voete. Hulle is super stil in die veld. Bly jy het joune gekry Frank.


----------



## Karoojager

This are really good boots, I use this also in the german forest, unfortunately the ground is mostly wett early in the morning by walk and stalking.


----------

